# sky card sharing



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone now of this card sharing going on lately. I was talking to a guy on facebook and he mentioned that hes getting all channels on sky for 20quid a month because his mate got sky installed into all his rooms in teh house and rents teh cards out at 20quid a month and it works no matter where you are in teh country. Is he talking bull or is it as easy as this. Ive heard of a few ways of getting sky cheap but never knew it was so easy. If thsi is true, is there any way sky can find out about it


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Its IP based, the originator generally has a drembox (linux based sat receiver) that's shares the response codes via Ethernet and pushed over the web, you need a card with a Ethernet built in or another dreambox. Very popular with expats over seas.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

switch said:


> Its IP based, the originator generally has a drembox (linux based sat receiver) that's shares the response codes via Ethernet and pushed over the web, you need a card with a Ethernet built in or another dreambox. Very popular with expats over seas.


Yeh got 1 myself... Very good... I paid 200 and its been working over a year nw


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

No i dont think it slike them ones lads. Its just a basic card you get of sky only you put it in your own box where ever you are and it works fine. It sliek walking into your next door neighbours with your sky card, putting into his box and it working.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

simmonds87 said:


> Sky boxes need to be plugged into the phone line for this very reason.
> 
> I had an additional box upstairs put in, and paid for the £10 multiroom - but not plugged in the phone line after about 3 months I lost the extra channels until I called Sky and did a 'call back' from the Sky box to Sky HQ.
> 
> ...


Are you sure because im getting told that all i need to do is take out teh phone lead from teh skybox and put teh card in and it works fine.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I have a dreambox S10 which uses card sharing, costs me £25 for 3 months subscription and I get every channel including PPV


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

UKBenC said:


> I have a dreambox S10 which uses card sharing, costs me £25 for 3 months subscription and I get every channel including PPV


Tell m ethe details of this because this sounds interesting. Were payig 110euro a month ffs for all our channels


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

All you need is an Openbox S9/10/11 and then you setup a server using card sharing from one of the forums on the internet. Once you get your account you enter it into you Openbox and it connects, the box needs a satellite and broadband connection.

If you do a search for card sharing there are loads of forums with tips and subscription services


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> It will work for a while... but then if sky check (i'm not sure how often etc) they will send the original owner of the card a letter saying if its not connected it will be cut off (think was 1 months warning)
> 
> Think without the phone line you are limiting your services too.


I had this when I had sky, if you call their bluff they never cut you off and loose out on your payment per month


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Thought this was going to be about SKY GO .... im getting sky using my laptop then im going to plug the laptop into my TV all I needed was my mates sky card number ID, no extra box or anything like that, he can give his number to two people in total we all get what ever he subscribes to, no problemo..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I rung em up and said i was leaving and got 50% off for six months,its another option i suppose


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

UKBenC said:


> All you need is an Openbox S9/10/11 and then you setup a server using card sharing from one of the forums on the internet. Once you get your account you enter it into you Openbox and it connects, the box needs a satellite and broadband connection.
> 
> If you do a search for card sharing there are loads of forums with tips and subscription services


Ive heard doing it through teh internet like that makes your viewing really slow. What is yours like ?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

cult said:


> Ive heard doing it through teh internet like that makes your viewing really slow. What is yours like ?


Perfect, it uses the sky satellite as the signal and decodes through the web. I have SD, HD and 3D channels although I dont have a 3D TV so it looks weird!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

i have a vuo duo+ which runs enigma 2. I pay 40 for six months of viewing. this includes all hd channels ie sports and movies and espn.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

cult said:


> Ive heard doing it through teh internet like that makes your viewing really slow. What is yours like ?


The only thing going through the internet is the access code its very small serial data.


----------

